# Royal Sands Cancun Beach



## Jim in Cancun (Dec 28, 2009)

Cancun Tom says:

"Yesterday we entered through the Royal Mayan. We walked thru and down the steps to their beach and then walked north as far a we could which was about a kilometer, until we came to a orange temporary fence shutting off the beach. This was located near one of the Marriott's. We could see the work progressing at what I think was the Golden Parnussus. It was a nice walk and a different perspective of the work.

Then we drove over to the Royal Sands where the beach was awesome. It amazed me that in less than 6 days they had already removed all the piping and the pickup point for the dredger. All that same stuff stayed at the Aqua for a couple of weeks. I've never seen that beach look so good."

Check out his latest report at www.cancuntom.com


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim, thanks for the link. The pictures are great.


----------



## Carta (Dec 30, 2009)

Helluva report!!!!!!!    FANTASTIC!!! Thank-U


----------



## RFW (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! Thanks much for the report. Headed to the Sands on 01/10/10!!


----------



## mamadot (Dec 31, 2009)

oh no!! Work has stopped???


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Jan 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, yes, the work has stopped because the local government didn't pay its part of the drawdown money on time. They have stopped somewhere around the Omni hotel BEFORE they got to the the Tri-Royals and will move all of the equipment and the operation down to Playa del Carmen to start there.

The Secretary of Tourism says they will NOT return once they move all of the equipment but we will have to wait and see. That would be sad indeed.


----------



## pgrrider (Jan 1, 2010)

The mayor of the city of Cancun....has a problem financing part of the project....at 14% interest/year....!!!  And is looking for alternative financing.....perhaps...even out of the country...!!  Good idea....!!   Maybe..some of the B I G  Banks here in the good ol' USA which were bailed out by TARP....!!!!   = THE CITIZENS OF THIS COUNTRY.....!!!  might see fit to loan the city of Cancun.....$$$$  at a more reasonable rate.....!!!!


----------



## Cancun Joe (Jan 1, 2010)

*Mayor of Cancun*



pgrrider said:


> The mayor of the city of Cancun....has a problem financing part of the project....at 14% interest/year....!!!  And is looking for alternative financing.....perhaps...even out of the country...!!  Good idea....!!   Maybe..some of the B I G  Banks here in the good ol' USA which were bailed out by TARP....!!!!   = THE CITIZENS OF THIS COUNTRY.....!!!  might see fit to loan the city of Cancun.....$$$$  at a more reasonable rate.....!!!!



This guy is a gangster and Cancun city is a disaster waiting to happen no one in their right mind would lend them a dime, so don't expect to see refurbish at the tri royals this year,only three more and i am out, by that time my Maint fees should be about 1300 US not bad, have rent mine the past years,thank you renters


----------



## ada903 (Jan 1, 2010)

Unbelievable, I am so sad!!!


----------



## Jameson18 (Jan 2, 2010)

That's really unfortunate. I rented my units to people who were looking for places to buy in Cancun. I am sure after their visit they will look somewhere else.


----------



## cancunTom (Jan 3, 2010)

*The project has restarted!*

*The dredgers will continue to work over the weekend and Monday and Tuesday then if a payment is made by the city it will continue to completion, if not........?????? This is Mexico......so who knows?*


----------



## pjrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Keep us posted please!


----------



## ada903 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us posted!!


----------



## readyalready (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, what a difference, the before and after Sands pictures are amazing

might be down there the 16th, here's hoping the tri's get sand...


----------



## First10R (Jan 4, 2010)

*Beach Resoration Update*

Hello all,

We were at the Sands last week and this week are at the Marriott.  Restoration seems to be a 24X7 operation and they are well South of the Marriott and will soon move the equipment even further South.  The beach is beautiful and eveyone is finding tons of conch shells that have been dredged up off the coast of Cozamel.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2010)

First10R said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were at the Sands last week and this week are at the Marriott.  Restoration seems to be a 24X7 operation and they are well North of the Marriott and will soon move the equipment even further North.  The beach is beautiful and eveyone is finding tons of conch shells that have been dredged up off the coast of Cozamel.



I though they were going South.....did they turn around, or am I wrong, or ???


----------



## M&M (Jan 4, 2010)

*You are correct*

They are moving North to South


----------



## First10R (Jan 4, 2010)

*Correction*

They are moving south.  Just finishing up about 5 hotels south of the Marriott.  They are progressing about 2 hotel fronts a day.


----------



## First10R (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pictures of Royal Sands Beach Restoration*

Here is a link from last week at the Royal Sands.  The beach is beautiful and the pipes are gone.

http://gallery.me.com/kistnj7#100101

:whoopie:


----------



## toskeysam (Jan 4, 2010)

The work is near/at the Omni from what cancuntom.com is saying.:whoopie:   Hopefully, the municipal govt will cough the cash they agreed to provide.  Tuesday is the decision day.   Gonna be tight for the Tri-Royals beach work.  I'd hate to see the contractor leave for Playa del Carmen if the money does not materialize.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow - the before and and after pictures are amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cancunTom (Jan 6, 2010)

*Project has resumed*

*Per this mornings local newspaper here in Cancun, the funding has resumed and the project continues. The loan is supposed to be signed on January 11th. If that does happen all will be well and the project will be completed. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.*:whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Jan 6, 2010)

Great news, and thanks for the continued updates!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 6, 2010)

Great news and thanks for the update.

We had a great time in Cancun this past July and definitely enjoyed our stay at the Royal Sands.  Can't wait to go back some day soon.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 6, 2010)

we're praying!


----------



## cancunTom (Jan 7, 2010)

*Work has started at the Tri-Royals*

*The San Miguelito Beach in front of the Tri-Royals was closed yesterday to install the piping and bring in the machinery to restore the beach. Sand is now being pumped onto the beach in front of the Royal Mayan.*


----------



## shekon (Jan 9, 2010)

*sand is in at the Tri Royals*

We just got back from the Royal Mayan.  The sand is in place in front of the Mayan as of yesterday when we flew out.  They were still pumping sand onto the beach in front of the Caribbean yesterday, Jan. 8, and will probably be down to the Islander by today.  It looks great.


----------



## Becooling (Jan 9, 2010)

*Islander almost finished*

They will be done at the Islander today.  Not sure how quickly we will be back on the beach as the piping and equipment is still there.  Doesn't matter much today as it is raining.  Good day for football.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 10, 2010)

You can see the beach in front of the Tri-Royals using the Royal Resorts web cams:

http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-caribbean-webcam.asp

http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-islander-webcam.asp

http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-sands-webcam.asp

If work is done, it appears the beach in front of the Tri-Royals is not as wide as the beach in front of Sands?


----------



## cancunTom (Jan 29, 2010)

*Today at Delfines beach*

I drove over to the Delfines and walked on the newly restored beach south to the Royal Solaris where the work has stopped for a few days due to an equipment breakdown. Took lots of pictures and I have to tell you that the beach is HUGE and beautiful. The sand is a bit rougher than before because of all the tiny sea shells and fragments that were dredged up with it. Don't get me wrong it's still very nice. Just reporting what I observed.


----------



## cancunTom (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ledge is gone........*

We went to Marlin Beach, in the hotel zone of Cancun, at the Barcelo Tucancun to see if the ledge has been knocked down. :whoopie:  Happy to announce that it's gone and the entry to the water is a nice smooth easy slope. Check out the pictures on my blog.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2010)

When we were at the Tri-Royals in June/July, there was a bit of a storm - can't even remember its name now (Alex?) but the extra surf evened out the beach.  It's great, just as CancunTom posted!


----------



## irishween (Aug 12, 2010)

With the ledge gone, are you still able to find an abundance of shells?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 12, 2010)

irishween said:


> With the ledge gone, are you still able to find an abundance of shells?



We never saw any big or even medium ones at all, either with the ledge or after the sand evened out.  On the other hand, we're never out in the morning   so maybe we just missed out on the good ones


----------

